# SAD NEWS,ROGER CLARK AKA REX PASSES AWAY



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Hello friends 
I just recieved a PM from Spilterman saying that Roger Clark aka Rex had passed away on February 26th 2014.Roger had been battling cancer for a number of years and for some time we had been in touch on a regular basis , I have fond memories of our antics on LJs were Roger ,Grizz and I would try and out silly each other and the many private communications telling me how was really looking forward to feeling well enough to get back in his shop. Roger was fine guy with a great sense of humor. http://lumberjocks.com/utrbc001

My greatest of sympathy and condolences to his wife and family.

God bless & RIP Roger


----------



## barringerfurniture (Sep 17, 2013)

Sounds like an interesting fellow, full of life and love. Left behind some beautiful work too.

Highest regards.


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

Very nice flower cart


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Roger was a great internet friend and a great person to talk to. He emailed me his life history and one point in our talking and he had a great and adventuresome life.

He was always wanting to get back into his shop and if nothing else just sit there and look at all of his stuff. unable to do anything, but feeling the joy of at least being in the shop.

My prayers are with his family and may his wife feel his love ever present in her life.


----------



## lightcs1776 (Nov 14, 2013)

I'll miss his wit and humor. Very sad.


----------



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)

*RIP* Roger / Rex….....you are a great friend….........


----------



## KTMM (Aug 28, 2009)

Rex will be missed. Our thoughts and prayers go to the family and friends.


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

It truly is a sad thing….
Such a character and full of life!!!
He will be missed….
I just wish that I could have actually met him in person….
However, I feel fortunate to have gotten to know him here on LJs!!!
He has a great soul….
RIP Roger….


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

So very, very sorry to hear that Rex has passed. My condolences to his family and the many friends i know he had around here. His humor and wit were contagious.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Roger was always "the life of the party" on the 'Stumpy Thread'.

RIP - You will be missed but not forgotten my friend.


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

Always sad. One less Lumberjock in the world.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

i am so sorry to hear this, i've been wondering just the past few days what was going on with roger, ill always remember the first time i spoke to roger, his british accent threw me off , but he was a wonderful man, and i know how much he just loved to be in his shop, even if he couldn't do much, man, i shall miss him.i shall always remember the fun we had , he loved to enjoy his friends on jocks, always wanting folks to get along when things got a bit out of hand, God bless you roger and your family.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

Sorry to hear about this. Rex was a good man. Very friendly and supportive.


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

So sorry to hear this… Rex was a great guy, followed him for years - I recall him talking about chemo back in 2012, thought he had beaten it, he was just on the Stumpy thread a few weeks back.


----------



## RockyTopScott (Nov 16, 2008)

I'll miss his Brit wit.


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

I am very sorry to learn this. Roger's love of life and sense of humor always shined through.


----------



## Momcanfixit (Sep 19, 2012)

Rex was a true gentleman and funnier than…. well…. I'm at a loss, but Rex would have had a good one-liner.

I loved his humour and his irreverence. I'm grateful to have known him.

Condolences to his wife Sandra, from his LJ buddy Sandra.

I'll miss you, friend.


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

May he lives in peace for ever more

The TRUTH sounds like HATE to those that HATE the TRUTH
Amen.Unfortunately more so every day


----------



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

Very sad news. REX battled the cancer head on and kept his wit and sense of humor through it all.

We've lost a great LJ pal. :^(


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

Sorry to hear that. He will be missed.


----------



## joeob (Apr 14, 2009)

Sad. 
I enjoyed his contributions here.
Condolences to the family.

Joe.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

very sadden to hear this you are missed , the world will be a bit dimer as it has lost one of it brightest lights RIP Rex words dont describe the loss


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Rest In Peace Rex, your humor will be missed.

Thanks for the laughs.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

I always enjoyed Rogers great offbeat sense of humor. My condolences to his family and friends.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

For sure, my condolences for Roger's family. I wondered why I hadn't seen anything from him lately. Thnx for the info Jim.


----------



## BlankMan (Mar 21, 2009)

OMG yes indeed this is sad news.

RIP Roger and my condolences to his family and my prayers are with them.

Long live the Republic of Texas.


----------



## Jack_T (Feb 6, 2010)

That is truly sad news. He was always a pleasure to talk with. My condolences to his family.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

Damn! Ban me if you will, but Damn!

Rest in peace Rex.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

ROGER'S PERSPECTIVE ON LIFE. It would behoove us all to just stop once in a while and take notes of where we are in this world… seriously. We are all in line for the end and none of us know if we are the one next in line. Enjoy what you have today, every day.

From Roger Clark aka Rex
Sent 406 days ago
Subject Re: Weather
Message

Mike, I completely understand "getting old/broken down ********************", I'm in the same boat. I seem to have a younger head on a 100 year old body. It's really difficult to accept you just can't do certain things anymore, this chemo and meds turn me into a veggie a lot, and I get pissed.
I have been trying to get the shop back in shape to where I can us it with all my restrictions, but some things I'll never be able to get around. But as they say, just sitting in the shop and contemplating sawdust is great therapy, I seem to do that a lot.

Enjoy this nice weather break and remember you're in Texas, so it'll change in a few minutes.

Regards, Roger (Rex)


----------



## Knothead62 (Apr 17, 2010)

Losing a fellow LJ and their expertise is like a library burning down. Our thoughts and prayers are with the family.


----------



## Skylark53 (Jan 8, 2010)

R.I.P. Roger Clark. Condolences to the family


----------



## muleskinner (Sep 24, 2011)

Sad news indeed. His warmth and humor will be missed by all.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

He was a prince of a fellow. I'm really saddened to hear this.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

I'm so sorry about this. Roger was a great fellow and a fine Lumberjock. He always had a lot of good things to say no matter what the subject and had a wonderful sense of humor. He was also a valiant warrior against his foe and put up a determined fight against his cancer, yet always tried to maintain his good spirits. He shall be missed by a great many Lumberjocks and many others. My condolence goes out to his family, friends, and loved ones.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

A sad loss of a good person….


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

Rex was the eternal optimist - and always saw the good side of folks.

he really lived his Monte Python tagline - 
"Always look on the bright side of life"


----------



## docspencer (Jan 27, 2013)

I did not know Roger nor follow him on LJ, but it appears he had adopted my home state of Texas so he was alright by me. I'm sorry to hear about his passing.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

Oh Hell, I'll bump this! I loved the Ol' SOB! Rest in Peace!

RIP Roger!


----------



## Blackie_ (Jul 10, 2011)

Sorry to hear such awful news, cancer is an awful disease, I've lost close family members to it.


----------



## Manitario (Jul 4, 2010)

That's really sad Jim. Thanks for sharing this. I too have fond memories of some of Roger's posts here on LJ's.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Oh darn… I missed this…

He was a great guy…

I'm very sorry and saddened by his passing…

My heart goes out to his family with my condolences… RIP, guy…


----------



## donjohn24 (Oct 15, 2010)

I enjoyed a number of conversations with Roger, sometimes about things he missed from the UK - so I tried to send him some Cornish Clotted Cream on one occasion, but the US Customs probably seized it (and put it on their* own* strawberries).

I'll miss his funny comments.


----------

